# Looking out for a place to rent in Welllington



## lhynn_07 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi there!
I wonder if there is anyone here who could help me find a room (shared accommodation) in Wellington.
I hope some people here might be able to help me. Thanks and God bless!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

lhynn_07 said:


> Hi there!
> I wonder if there is anyone here who could help me find a room (shared accommodation) in Wellington.
> I hope some people here might be able to help me. Thanks and God bless!


Try Wellington properties for rent on Trade Me Property | Trade Me


----------

